# No more room.



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Answered a call on the way home today. 

AC guy _started_ to run a circuit for an additional roof top unit.










I told the homeowner that even if they make a 50/50 quad, I wouldn't install it.

Monday morning I will replace the load center.


Done.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

What was going on at the top of the panel? Overheating...dust?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

_Everybody_'s an electrician! 

Hey, at least you'll get a free CATV 2-way splitter out of the deal! :laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

That's an interesting lockoff adapter on the main. Don't think I've ever seen one of those.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> Hey, at least you'll get a free CATV 2-way splitter out of the deal! :laughing:


That's one of those things I pick up whenever I see them. That's gotta be like 3 bucks, huh?




> What was going on at the top of the panel? Overheating...dust?


Just dirt/dust.




> That's an interesting lockoff adapter on the main. Don't think I've ever seen one of those.


I didn't see it till I posted the pic :jester:

I'm going to make an exception and change just the panel, leaving the meter in place. 2K

Riser is too high and on the wrong damn side.


----------



## Nephi (Mar 20, 2010)

how many different make breakers do they have in there?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Nephi said:


> how many different make breakers do they have in there?



All of them.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

The main is on top.. is that a standard installation by you?

That wiring method has come under harsh criticism around this forum lately... :whistling2:

Tell that guy to stop texting and get to work!!!


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> The main is on top.. is that a standard installation by you?


On my standard resi all in one panel, the main is just under the center.

The one I iinstalled the other day had the main at top but wasn't part of the bus like this old style.





> Tell that guy to stop texting and get to work!!!


He was working, sending pics and texting the office. He's the one that came up with the 2K :thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> The main is on top.. is that a standard installation by you?
> 
> That wiring method has come under harsh criticism around this forum lately... :whistling2:............


It has? Never noticed.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Why would the AC guy even bother to run his pipe into that mess.. was he really counting on that 50/50 quad?


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> Why would the AC guy even bother to run his pipe into that mess.. was he really counting on that 50/50 quad?


I was wondering the same thing :jester:

I will be sure to ask him.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> It has? Never noticed.


Your eyes are out of focus from jamming the screwdriver in the panel


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

220/221 said:


> I was wondering the same thing :jester:
> 
> I will be sure to ask him.


Should be an interesting conversation :laughing:

Looking forward to see pics of the tear down and re-install :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Your eyes are out of focus from jamming the screwdriver in the panel


That's not me....... that's Peter.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> That's not me....... that's Peter.


Oh.. you mean 4444


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

This one took all day. Could have been easier but I did a couple hours extra work to make the complete job much better. Crappy pics so I won't post them all. I need to get closer with the camera for details. Plus, my umbrella didn't help the quality but It's getting hot here.

Is there an NEC requirement for distance from a gas pipe?

If so, the plumber screwed up.

And the cable/phone wires are not mine.

























































Oh....this was kinda cool. I went to lunch (at 2:30 when the power was back on) and ran into a local guy from Mike Holt's forum (Vertex Electric). I had talked with him a couple times via PM. He saw my truck and intoduced himself so we had a chat over lunch.


----------

